# Cat Trees, worth every penny



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

So are towels


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

It's such a shame that cats don't know how to get comfortable and relax.


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

What about nice, comfortable wooden floor trailer?


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm going to have to buy another tree - my two fight over the one I have - it has two perches but they both want the top one..


----------



## Beans (Apr 25, 2011)

I love the picture of the kitty lying on the towel.  So cute.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

The last one is precious! ><


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

My girls also love their cat trees. I love the picture of Fay on the towel!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I put a towel down next to my chair because she loves to hang out next to me outside. I get a big big greeting, trilling and kitty smiles any time I sit out there.

Fay had been out for a while and came back in just a few minutes before I went out. So of course she followed me back out. It was a warm day and I think she was flopping to cool herself down.


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Oooooh.....look at that sweet, furry belly!!!!! :love2


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

But alas, it's off limits. She won't allow tummy rubs


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

Ugh, isn't that the worst. My Mister T has the most inviting tummy, but if I so much as *think* about touching it.. <shudders>


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

Dave_ph said:


> But alas, it's off limits. She won't allow tummy rubs


Dagny doesn't either. If you take the chance, you get caught in a painful trap.  And it's sooo cute too....


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I can't resist tickling the tuffted paws though


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Muffs won't sit on my lap, but she will permit tummy rubs. She's adorable...when I rub her tummy, she takes my hand between her paws and licks my fingers.


----------

